# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Ne cfare gjuhe faleni?

## JestersWorld

Mirdita te nderuar besimtare te fese islame. 

Do te doja te dija se ne cfare gjuhe faleni ndersa i luteni zotit tuaj. Nese keni mundesi ju lutem me sqaroni dhe per idene qe kam krijuar se Allahut i duhet ti lutesh vetem ne arabisht. Nese kjo eshte e vertete a mund te me sqaroni pse-ne? Nuk di allahu gjuhe te huaja?

Falemnderit per pergjigjet tuaja

Jestersworld

----------


## LaCosTa

*Une po te tregoj drejt se tani kur shkoj ne ta fali Namazin e Teravis nijetin(s'me kujtohet shprehje adekuate per kete fjal) e bej ne gjuhen shqipe kurse kur filloj te falem Suret e shkurtera(Dovat) i them ne arabisht*

----------


## fisniku-student

Lutja qe behet mund te behet  edhe ne gjuhen shqipe ...

Mirpo gjat namazit eshte rregull qe te recitohen apo kendohen suret e kuranit te cilat kuptimi i tyre mund te shprehet vetem ne gjuhen arabe (kjo eshte per arsye se gjuhet tjera nuk mund ti perkthejn si duhet fjalet arabe )

lutjet te cilat kan karakter te nevojes suaj ,si pershembull kur diqka ka te beje me kerkim ne ndihm  nga Allahu apo ndoje lutje tjeter,pergjithesisht lutjet mund te thuhen ne gjuhen shqipe ,per veq kendimit te atyre sureve te rendesishme qe lexohen gjat faljes apo namazit te cilat patjeter duhet te thuhen ne gjuhen arabe ...pershkak te pamundesis te perkthimit adekuat te qdo fjale ecila e ka kuptimin e caktuar...

*Allahu eshte Krijues dhe patjeter qe i kupton krijesat e Tij se qfar thonë dhe mendojnë*

----------


## Endless

Po tani ne keto momente a e di Allahu se ca po mendoj? :sarkastik: 


LOL

----------


## Borix

> Po tani ne keto momente a e di Allahu se ca po mendoj?


Nese po e mendon arabisht, atehere duhet ta dije  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Endless

Lol^^^^^^^^^^^^^lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Ju lart mos e beni temen chit-chat po tregoni ne cilen gjuhe faleni  femi pa edukat 

Nuk e kuptoj sesi disa falen ne gjuhen arabe pse jo ne shqip mund te ma spjegoj njeri?_

----------


## Endless

E ka shpjeguar me siper fisnik-student,apo nuk lexon fare se ku poston t'i yllo? :sarkastik:

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Jo yllo nuk lexoi sepse nuk i di shkronjat 

Per mua s'do ken rendesi gjuha me rendesi eshte te falesh por mbase do ishte me mire ne gjuhen shqipe ashtu dhe Hoxha per ta kuptuar te gjithe. Un isha nje her ne xhami kur dy te rinjet vun kuror dhe gjith kurora u be ne gjuhen Arabe perpos disa fjal ne gjuhen shqipe._

----------


## Endless

Edhe une ashtu them yllo,ta mbeshtesh....  mendimin :ngerdheshje: 


LOL

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Faleminderit zpgu i logel dhe un ta mbeshtes mendimin tend_

----------


## RaPSouL

Arabisht natyrisht.

----------


## Endless

> _Faleminderit zpgu i logel dhe un ta mbeshtes mendimin tend_



Sa here te kesh nevoje per dike qe t'a mbeshtesi....mendimin :ngerdheshje:  be na nje ze rrusho,mire? :ngerdheshje:  

LOL

----------


## Borix

> Arabisht *natyrisht*.


Kot nga kurioziteti, edhe sikur te mos kete fjale shqip per fjale te ndryshme arabe, a nuk e kupton yt-zot se cfare kerkon t'i thuash?

Pastaj flisni per gjuhen shqipe...

----------


## Artson

*Vetem me shkrim.*

----------


## JestersWorld

> Lutja qe behet mund te behet  edhe ne gjuhen shqipe ...
> 
> Mirpo gjat namazit eshte rregull qe te recitohen apo kendohen suret e kuranit te cilat kuptimi i tyre mund te shprehet vetem ne gjuhen arabe (kjo eshte per arsye se gjuhet tjera nuk mund ti perkthejn si duhet fjalet arabe )
> 
> lutjet te cilat kan karakter te nevojes suaj ,si pershembull kur diqka ka te beje me kerkim ne ndihm  nga Allahu apo ndoje lutje tjeter,pergjithesisht lutjet mund te thuhen ne gjuhen shqipe ,per veq kendimit te atyre sureve te rendesishme qe lexohen gjat faljes apo namazit te cilat patjeter duhet te thuhen ne gjuhen arabe ...*pershkak te pamundesis te perkthimit adekuat te qdo fjale ecila e ka kuptimin e caktuar...*
> 
> *Allahu eshte Krijues dhe patjeter qe i kupton krijesat e Tij se qfar thonë dhe mendojnë*



Po ti ja di kuptimin ketyre fjaleve perderisa nuk paska perkthim te pershtatshem?

----------


## alko71

> Mirdita te nderuar besimtare te fese islame. 
> 
> Do te doja te dija se ne cfare gjuhe faleni ndersa i luteni zotit tuaj. Nese keni mundesi ju lutem me sqaroni dhe per idene qe kam krijuar se Allahut i duhet ti lutesh vetem ne arabisht. Nese kjo eshte e vertete a mund te me sqaroni pse-ne? Nuk di allahu gjuhe te huaja?
> 
> Falemnderit per pergjigjet tuaja
> 
> Jestersworld


Jestersworld, Allahu i di te gjitha gjuhet, e di edhe gjuhen e shpirtit dhe i degjon peshperimat e tij. 
Lutjet per ndonje nevoje mund  behen shqip ashtu sic tha edhe Fisniku, ndersa citimet nga libri, per tu ruajtur origjinaliteti i tij, behen ne gjuhen origjinale ne te cilen eshte shpallur fjala e Tij. 
Pra per t'i mbetur besnik origjinalitetit dhe per te mos gabuar dhe bere mekat duke e lexuar te perkthyer dhe pershtatur ne shqip si fjale e Zotit (qe ndoshta eshte larg asaj qe e ka thene Zoti), Kur'ani  lexohet ne origjinal kur falemi.
Lexohet  dhe mesohet permendesh ne ate gjuhe edhe per ta ruajtur ne origjinal  Kur'anin e te mos humbet dhe te zevendesohet me perkthime dosido. 

Po ti shohish perkthimet qe jane bere, dallojne ne mes vete nga kuptimi ne shume raste. Njeri te jep te kuptosh se behet fjale per dicka ndersa tjetri perkthim te jep ndryshe kuptimin e te njejtit varg dhe del dicka krejt tjeter.

Po e bej nje analogji ne menyre qe ta kuptosh.  
Nje kenge ne gjuhen angleze nuk mund te perkthehet dhe pershtatet ne shqip dhe te kendohet me te njejten melodi dhe ritem sepse nuk rimohet dhe e humb nje pjese te madhe te vleres. Apo ndoshta edhe humb e tere esenca qe duhet te perçoje ajo kenge dhe si rezultat del nje kopje e zbehte qe nuk e do askush.

Per çudi te gjitha kenget angleze e amerikane kendohen edhe nga ju ne po ate gjuhe dhe jo ne shqip..., arsyen e dini ju vet dhe po e moret per baze ate menyre arsyetimi atehere e kuptoni pse kur falen muslimanet, Kur'anin e thone ne gjuhen origjinale dhe jo shqip.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## JestersWorld

alko 71 se pari falemnderit per pergjigjen. 

se dyti nuk mund te krahasosh besimin tend fetar, dhe fjalet qe ka shkruar perendia per ty ( se kshu i bie apo jo) me kenge te nje artisti x apo y. 

Pse? 

1) sepse ne kenget e atij kengtari ti nuk lidh botkuptimin tend. Ti nuk shkon ti falesh apo te hidhesh ne ere per te.
2) kenga ka nje rregull te caktuar e ehte melodia, rima etj etj. Nje kenge eshte e veshtire per tu perkthyer pasi rima ose ritmi ( melodia) mund te pershtaten por te dyja njekohesisht eshte shume e veshtire. Ndersa mosperkthimi i nje libri nuk ka kurre te beje me humbjen e kuptimit. Nese ti nuk mund te gjesh perkthimin e nje fjale kjo nuk do te thote se ate nuk e arrijne dot as gjuhetaret.
3) Suret qe lexohen si kenge mund te pershtaten shume mire ne shume gjuhe pasi muzika eshte thjesht nje shoqerim i zerit per ta bere me shungulues, me te degjueshem dhe me te lehte leximin. Ajo muzike ama nuk i permbahet asnje rregulli te harmonise etj. Pra mund te pershtatet lehte ne shqip, anglisht, frengjisht, kinezce etj.



*4) Nje pjese te pyetjes nuk i eshte pergjigjur asnje deri tani. A i kuptoni JU ato qe thoni ndersa faleni me sure te mesuara permendesh?*

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> _Faleminderit zpgu i logel dhe un ta mbeshtes mendimin tend_


o Zogu ta mbeshtes edhe una  :ngerdheshje: 

Qekur na qenka arabishtja gjuhe e paperkthyeshme,qekur allahu zgjodhi arabet si popull i zgjedhur!!

Epo kjo eshte vertet pike e zeze,kane ngelur 500 vjet prapa keta mor lale...
Po ju Myslymanet shqiptare e dini se stergjyshet tuaj ishin te krishtere?!

----------


## Milkway

po edhe pagan gjithashtu

----------

